# Ground Effects question



## CQQL_GTO (Aug 1, 2008)

I have been looking for a Brazen Orange GTO 6 speed with the ground effects package. 
I have yet to see even a picture of one. 
Was this option only available in 2005?
I know the parts are hard to come by. Can the rear wing still be purchased?
I have also looked at a couple of aftermarket kits.

Charlie


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum CQQL GTO. I have never heard of such package. I'd like to see what your talking about :cheers


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

i think he's talking about the Sap (Sport apperance package)
it was dealer installed, from 04 - 06
it was a taller spoiler, rear bumper, front bumper extension , different grilles, rocker moulding, and different mufflers and tips.

it has been discoutinued from gm, So theses parts are scarce, and go for good money,


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh, if you really do mean the SAP package then yes, you can still get every piece of it through the internet, some used.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CQQL_GTO said:


> I have been looking for a Brazen Orange GTO 6 speed with the ground effects package.
> I have yet to see even a picture of one.
> Was this option only available in 2005?
> I know the parts are hard to come by. Can the rear wing still be purchased?
> ...


Welcome to the Forum Charlie,

You are referring to the Sports Appearance Package, (SAP.) It was a dealer ordered, dealer installed package (although some chose to install it themselves) For the 04' year there were only a few pieces offered. For 05-06 the entire kit was available in particular the rear fascia which had 2 exhaust cut outs where as the 04' had no rear fascia being it only offered one exhaust port.

The SAP was discontinued when the 06 GTO ran its course. The kit listed for about 3300. Those parts now if you can find them are fetching in some cases I have seen, as much as 2-300% over what was originally offered by the dealer.

If you are looking for any of those parts be prepared to fork over some $$$$, then figure in paint etc. Your best chance at finding some are on E-Bay, Cleveland Pick a part Late Model Auto Recyclers (northeast ohio auto salvage) Late Model auto parts in Northern Ohio this forum and other GTO forums. For a while some parts could be found on the GM parts houses but now searches are are coming up empty. I would suggest putting out a Wanted to Buy feeler out on all GTO Forums for parts you are looking for. 

Good Luck finding what you are looking for.


----------



## GoatPwr (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow that package looks hot. Goodluck finding it.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hm.. did the grill come standard with the silver paint? Ive seen some paint it black, and it always matches.. no matter the color of the car.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Aramz06 said:


> Hm.. *did the grill come standard with the silver paint? *Ive seen some paint it black, and it always matches.. no matter the color of the car.


The SAP grille came as depicted in my sig.


----------



## CQQL_GTO (Aug 1, 2008)

Had found an 05 yellow 6 speed with the SAP package and only 10K miles but someone pulled the trigger before I did.
I really want a Brazen though so I wasn't to upset.
I have found a few Brazen's for sale so I just have to make up my mind which one is the better deal. 
Cost, mileage, condition and shipping cost all have to be considered.
After looking around the posts here I think I like the Holden Monaro front better than the SAP front.

Thank you all for your input.
Charlie


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Attached pics are full SAP on a BOM and the cleanest version I've seen on the net.


06brazen thanks for the SRM view...


----------



## 7GTO6 (Feb 21, 2010)

What is the diameter of the SAP exhaust tips? Does any one have a pair for sale?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

7GTO6 said:


> What is the diameter of the SAP exhaust tips? Does any one have a pair for sale?


I believe they are 2-1/2" mine are in use.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I believe they are 2-1/2" *mine are in use*.


C-teaser...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> C-teaser...


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

OEM SAP tips are 3" diameter.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

mmmmmSAP...










Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

To be precise:

SAP magnaflow tips: 

Inside diameter: 2-5/8"
Outside diameter: 3-1/8"


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

right...
Bill


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I didn't realize the mufflers were different on the SAP, just figured it was the tips only. I pieced my SAP together when I bought my 06 new in June of 06. At the time, the grills were still readily available. There were only 30 some rear wings left in the dealership's computer (mine came from a dealership in KY, mailed to AL), and I got the very last front fascia extension in the southeast quadrant from a dealer in New Orleans. I tried to get the rocker panels, but they had already been discontinued/sold out. I had no interest in the rear bumper, as they still had plenty of them left. You can get 3rd party reproductions now of most of these parts, but I can't vouge for the quality of them.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> You can get 3rd party reproductions now of most of these parts, but I can't vouge for the quality of them.


Grills, lower extention and rockers can be purchased from GTOGrilles.com Reproduction Pontiac GTO SAP Grilles

Don't know of anyone making the rear bumper and spoiler.

I bought Spencers lower extention and rockers in raw form. They are made very well. Extention is modified to bolt thru the bumper cover on top along with using the tape. Still need to get em painted and install after I find a suitable 2nd front bumper cover (keeping mine intact), I'll comment on how they fit when I get it all done....


----------

